# [gelöst] chroot und OpenRC für USB-Scanner

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

nach der Umstellung auf OpenRC funktioniert meine chroot-Umgebung nicht mehr. Liegt u.a. auch an den Einträgen in "rc-update show". Damit die jetzt überhaupt starten habe ich schon "touch /lib/rc/init.d/softlevel" gemacht. Gibt es eine neue angepasste HowTo-Seite? Ich habe leider noch nichts dazu gefunden. Ich brauche das für einen 32-Bit Treiber für meinen Scanner auf meiner 64-Bit-Umgebung.Last edited by LinuxTom on Mon Nov 07, 2011 6:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass iscan auf /dev/usb/ zugreifen möchte, doch dieses Gerät gibt es nicht mehr. Die sind jetzt beispielsweise für meinen Scanner:

```
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04b8:0130 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection V500 (GT-X770)

crw-rw-r-- 1 root scanner 189,   9 23. Okt 20:19 /dev/usbdev1.10
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich da ansetzten kann? Der Kernel hat sich nicht geändert.

----------

## LinuxTom

Keiner eine Idee, wieso nicht mehr

/dev/usb/*

existiert? Oder wie ich scanimage daraufhin umstellen kann?

----------

## Christian99

ohne wirklich anhnung davon zu haben: Du könntest mal in /etc/udev/rules.d schauen..

----------

## Josef.95

Die udev Rules sollten normal vom, zum Scanner passenden Sane-Backend mit installiert werden.

Hier bei mir zb 

```
qlist media-gfx/sane-backends | grep udev

/lib/udev/rules.d/41-libsane.rules
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Sieht bei mir genau so aus. Ich habe aber auch dieses Paket aktualisiert.

Wie kann ich ermitteln, durch welche udev-Regel ein /dev/ angelegt wird? Denn auf meinem Laptop ist noch der alte Stand und da gibt es noch dieses Device?

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Ich brauche das für einen 32-Bit Treiber für meinen Scanner auf meiner 64-Bit-Umgebung.

 

Hmm, mir ist die ganze Sache noch nicht so recht klar warum du deinen Scanner überhaupt über eine 32 Bit chroot Umgebung betreiben (musst)

daher noch mal nachgefragt:

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist dein 

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04b8:0130 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection V500 (GT-X770) 

Scanner von SANE Unsupported

Perfection V500 Photo 	USB 	0x04b8/0x0130 	Unsupported 	supported by the epkowa backend plus non-free interpreter

Sprich SANE wirst du vermutlich komplett vergessen können.

Doch wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es für dein Scanner Modell/Typ doch auch 64 Bit Treiber und Software für Linux

siehe zb http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/scan/DL2.do

Wäre es nicht möglich diese zu verwenden, so das du dir die ganze 32 bit chroot Umgebung sparen kannst?

----------

## LinuxTom

Richtig. Darum habe ich ja auch immer die Treiber:

```
* media-gfx/iscan-plugin-gt-x770 [1]

     Available versions:  ~2.1.1 ~2.1.2.1

     Homepage:            http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_scan.html

     Description:         Epson Perfection V500 scanner plugin for SANE 'epkowa' backend.
```

über mein eigenes Overlay installiert. Siehe auch Bug 367585.

Gestern habe ich auch gesehen, dass es jetzt einen 64-Bit-Treiber für diesen Scanner gibt, was mir leider nicht bei dem "Epson Perfection V10/V100 PHOTO" nicht helfen wird, den ich auch noch habe.

Das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich an der Verbindung von iscan zum USB-Port und da fehlen mir die Ideen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Christian99

da du anfangs nach scanimage gefragt hattest: das hat nen paramerter -d mit dem du das device angeben kannst. Probiers mal aus, ist ungetestet

----------

## LinuxTom

Da kommt Zugriff auf das Device verweigert (obwohl root). Da muss ich noch mal schauen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden. Ich verwende die unstable Version von iscan

```
media-gfx/iscan-2.26.2
```

Und der positive  Nebeneffekt: Es werden die 64 und 32 Bit-Treiber ohne Fehler sogar im 64-Bit-Host geladen. Damit kann meine chroot-Umgebung in Ruhestand gehen.  :Smile: 

----------

